# Oil based primer in CA



## pacificpainters (Jun 24, 2009)

The Kelly Moore counter guy said they are phasing out oil based paints and primers etc. Is there a good substiute primer thats water based like Zinncer? CA is getting even more strict. 
Thanks
CR


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

like for painting over cabinets? Just tell the HO to buy new ones since the new laws banning oil make it impossible for quality refinishing. oh and put some wb stain on there deck too while your at it. tell em it will peel and look like crap every year but you can redo it for them.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I would get a deal with a guy in a neighbouring state - Take 'em off, ship 'em over the border then bring 'em back when they're done :thumbsup:


----------



## brushmstr (Feb 15, 2009)

If you want to do a professional job on the cabinets, first sand them with a fine sandpaper. Then seal them with Bin ( alcohol based ) which will prevent any bleed. Then sand them again with a fine sandpaper and topcoat with ML Campbell Agualante which is a waterbourne lacquer. Its very close finish wise to a true lacquer w/o the smell and volatility. We finish custom cabinets for a local cabinet maker and have used this process many times with excellent results. Good Luck


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You will still be able to to get oil base products in elevations 4000 or higher. I have to travel 50 miles to get mine if i were to use a oil base product.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ewing said:


> You will still be able to to get oil base products in elevations 4000 or higher.


No kidding?? That seems like an odd law

Plus, the vapors are heavier than air. Wont they end up at sea level anyway:blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It is, what it is Mr. Bender. Check out the EPA cali regs. I know its stupid. It is legal to apply it but you cant buy it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> It is, what it is Mr. Bender. Check out the EPA cali regs. I know its stupid. It is legal to apply it but you cant buy it.


Mr Bender would like you to send him two cases of that there high altitude oil base paint for a new project coming up, he has an order from Boeing pronto.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> It is, what it is Mr. Bender. Check out the EPA cali regs. I know its stupid. It is legal to apply it but you cant buy it.



We've got new VOC regs coming into effect in 2010. As from then, all of the paint sold in the UK will have to comply. We will still be able to apply non-compliant paint but not be able to buy it. Anyone reading this from the UK should put some pennies away because the paint suppliers are going to be having one heck of a sale soon!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

and then when the supply has been depleted? I wonder if work will be guaranteed after that point as much as it is now. If that happens here, I don't know that I would stain decks anymore, unless they come up with some new and improved formula for wb stains.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> and then when the supply has been depleted? I wonder if work will be guaranteed after that point as much as it is now. If that happens here, I don't know that I would stain decks anymore, unless they come up with some new and improved formula for wb stains.



I know Dulux (ICI) have developed a low VOC oil/solvent based range of undercoat and gloss ready for the 2010 change over. I would guess they're working on a stain range too. If they can do it with paint then I wouldn't think it would be too hard for their technicians to develop the stain as well...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> Mr Bender would like you to send him two cases


A case of Guinness, and a case of Dead Guy Ale


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Bender said:


> A case of Guinness, and a case of Dead Guy Ale


In the famous words of Will Ferrell. "Your crazy man".


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

XIM 400W ES is available in Ca. Meets regs and is oil based. Phenomenal bonding primer. Stain Blocking primer alternative to 123 is the new water based Prime Start primer from XIM. Works with either latex or oil based topcoats.


----------

